# Anyone else going to Poudre weekend?



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Yep!*

I will be there. Not sure who you are, but it is sure to be a good time. Make sure to call the Koa for a camping spot.

Kim


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I'll be there sunday in my new playboat. Looking to run some laps on filter plant if anyone else is interested. I'm not sure when the group is meeting, I'm game for an early start though. Undecided on Bridges or lower mish yet, depends on the skill of the group and whether or not I bring my bigger boat. I have a new green/white dagger Jitsu and I'll be in a black dodge ram with a camper top. 

Nick


----------



## skimoore55 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kim, I am just getting back into paddling and have really only run rivers back east so I won't know a soul. Would be nice to meet up with others going so I'm not just wandering around by myself--hopefully it's a friendly/welcoming crowd : ). Nick, if you don't mind someone rusty joining you, I just got a new/used boat as well and will prob stick to filter plant since that sounds my speed now until I get more time in. If you want to PM me with your info or I can just try to find you and your car. Also looking for anyone who may want to carpool --I'd be willing to camp Sat night rather than day trip it.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Great!*

I am leaving Friday after work and camping at the KOA with the club. If you plan to camp, you need to call the KOA. Its cheap if you tell them you are with CW. I drive a bright yellow pickup, so you will find me. I will do several laps on FP and probably Bridges. What is your name? Come find me and I will introduce you to some good peeps. I am also taking the SUP. It is always a good time. There is
a potluck on Saturday, too. See you there!

Kim


----------



## skimoore55 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kim,

I'm still undecided on whether I'll be up there Sat night or Sunday, but I'll try to find you when I get there. I'm Cathy and I have a red Wavesport Diesel driving a green Xterra. 

See ya soon!
Cathy



kclowe said:


> I am leaving Friday after work and camping at the KOA with the club. If you plan to camp, you need to call the KOA. Its cheap if you tell them you are with CW. I drive a bright yellow pickup, so you will find me. I will do several laps on FP and probably Bridges. What is your name? Come find me and I will introduce you to some good peeps. I am also taking the SUP. It is always a good time. There is
> a potluck on Saturday, too. See you there!
> 
> Kim


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

any idea on a meet time for fp for those of us just coming up sunday?


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

^^

Nick and I might try and come up, but it'd only be Sunday.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*meet time for fp*

You have a to go to the website and register for the event. No register, no boat with CW. There's a really good reason for this, so don't take it personally. Just the way it has to be. See you all there!

Kim


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

cw is meeting at 9 both days at picnic rock. im registered


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Oh! The whole season I posted that was because the meeting time and place will be emailed to you after you register. Sorry! Squirrel!......

Kim


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*wha?*



streetdoctor said:


> cw is meeting at 9 both days at picnic rock. im registered


There is a reason it is being emailed to registered peeps only.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

sorry this is my first event and that wasnt clear. I previously emailed the administrator and was told he was not expecting to send out anymore emails about it. Last night i got a different email from someone else stating a time.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

kclowe said:


> There is a reason it is being emailed to registered peeps only.


any idea how many people are planning on being there?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*no idea*

Not sure how many people will show up. The few times I ran it, we had about 70. They asked us not to come back to that campground because there were too many people. :-(
Its really hard to tell. There are usually plenty of volunteers. I am guessing that the high water will increase the number of people on Filter Plant. Should be fun!

Kim


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

looking forward to getting in the river in my new playboat


----------

